# Binding and Boot Combo



## Dbaker (Dec 2, 2007)

I have just bought a pair of size 10 Burton Ruler Boots and a set of large Burton Mission Bindings. Since I am right in the middle of the Binding size I was wondering is there any advantage to having a medium binding or going large. The straps and everything fit great after a few ajustments, but I wasn't sure if the sole of the boot should have a fingers width gap to the frame of the binding. Let me know what you think. 

Thanks


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

the 10's will not fit right in the medium binding
your fine because u have the cap strap


----------



## Dbaker (Dec 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

I actually got a ride in today at Copper and the bindings work great. My foot doesn't slide at all eventhough there is extra space. I have to admite it still bothers me, because my friends bindings don't have that gap. Can you tell my why the mediums wouldn't work just for my piece of mind. 

Thanks


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

put the boot in there
you will not be centered in the binding
also the heel cup is smaller


----------

